# FS New Rapala Rain Pro Bibs size M



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Located in Solon 
New Black/grey bibs.
These fit me but are a little tight, so I'm going to move up to a large. I normally wear a size 36 pants. Very nice quality. 

Shell – 100% Nylon Ripstop Taslan / 100% Nylon Honey Taslan
-Lining – 100% Polyester Mesh
-Waterproof/Breathable 8000mm
-Magnetic Flap on Main Zipper
-Adjustable Drawstrings, Adjustable Suspenders, Velcro-Adjustable Hems
-Premium YKK Zippers and Fully Taped Sealed Seams
-Two D-Rings

$160


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bump to $150


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Last bump at $115


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sold.......


----------

